# Smok xcube ultra



## christovape (12/7/16)

Hey peeps. Anyone know of an eta on this?

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## De_Stroyer (13/7/16)

agreed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mark121m (13/7/16)

Looks like a beast. 

Think I'll cancel my saving for the Smok H Priv and put the money towArds the Smok Cube Ultra


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/7/16)

"10 creative upgrades"

hahahaha Ah, I love Smok for the JAZZ factor. Also known as gimmicky in some circles - Still love the blue tooth on my cubeII.

This vibration thing? Is Smok targeting the adult film market?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/7/16)

Sigh, seems like to be honest only this vibration thing is "new" - the rest has been on the cubeII 


*I lied - OTA upgrading sounds great


----------



## Franky (13/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Sigh, seems like to be honest only this vibration thing is "new" - the rest has been on the cubeII
> 
> 
> *I lied - OTA upgrading sounds great


Have you got the latest firmware update for your Cube yet?


----------



## De_Stroyer (13/7/16)

Mark121m said:


> Looks like a beast.
> 
> Think I'll cancel my saving for the Smok H Priv and put the money towArds the Smok Cube Ultra


I has the HPriv  i still want the Ultra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/7/16)

De_Stroyer said:


> I has the HPriv  i still want the Ultra



H-Priv FTW lol
But honestly this seems more they stuck the 220W H-Priv chip into the xCube and called it an Ultra.

You just gotta love Smok for their sensationalism - "10 creative upgrades" LMAO looks like they added Bluetooth and Vibration to the chip and in true Chinese fashion, 2 became 10...


----------



## Jono90 (13/7/16)

Vibration? for what purpose?
steeping your mix before you vape it? lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (13/7/16)

Jono90 said:


> Vibration? for what purpose?
> steeping your mix before you vape it? lol



Vibrate is for those lonely nights spent vaping in front of the TV...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Modulas (13/7/16)

Maybe you can set a kind of puff timer that vibrates after a couple of seconds.


----------



## christovape (13/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Vibrate is for those lonely nights spent vaping in front of the TV...


Lmao

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

Yup.
Made up my mind.

Saving for this guy.
Xcube Ultra.
I love the H Priv design

But ooooh pretty


----------

